

Show HN: Code & Conquer, A War Game for Coders - uqimu
http://codeandconquer.co

======
pdknsk
You'd expect there was an actual game to play, or anything to do, when you
click GET STARTED.

------
iu
Why only accept BTC?

Seems cool anyway

~~~
marc_c
At the moment we only take BTC because this project is taking part on the
coursera "Startup Engineering" competition and the amount of Tweets and BTC
are the main ranking values.

